# Any Wireless Adapters that are compatible with a Tivo Premiere?



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

Can you use any USB wireless adapter in a Tivo Premiere? I noticed that Tivo only sells one. But its only 802.11g. I wonder if you could use any usb wireless adapter that uses 802.11n. I saw one listed on Amazon. But it cost about $128.99


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TigerClaw said:


> Can you use any USB wireless adapter in a Tivo Premiere? I noticed that Tivo only sells one. But its only 802.11g. I wonder if you could use any usb wireless adapter that uses 802.11n. I saw one listed on Amazon. But it cost about $128.99


No. The SID/VID must match. I have never found one. The VID is 0BDA. If you really want wireless, get a bridge. I use, with Mini and Roamio, the following (in no particular order/price):
EX7000
DAP-1650
WUMC710
RE6500
TEW-800MB
All require a PC to configure. Even with a TiVo Wireless N, you will be stuck at about 60Mbps.


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

An access point would be much cheaper and use better wifi.

I have no issues using the Netgear EX7000. Two of them, in fact.

EDIT: Yeah, bridge. Access point is the other direction.


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

stile99 said:


> An access point would be much cheaper and use better wifi.
> 
> I have no issues using the Netgear EX7000. Two of them, in fact.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, bridge. Access point is the other direction.





JoeKustra said:


> No. The SID/VID must match. I have never found one. The VID is 0BDA. If you really want wireless, get a bridge. I use, with Mini and Roamio, the following (in no particular order/price):
> EX7000
> DAP-1650
> WUMC710
> ...


I have a powerline adapter that also has a wireless access point on the other end. But I rather just use a usb wireless adapter. The only one I find is the Wireless G and N versions. The G is cheaper. But the N cost way more.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TigerClaw said:


> I have a powerline adapter that also has a wireless access point on the other end. But I rather just use a usb wireless adapter. The only one I find is the Wireless G and N versions. The G is cheaper. But the N cost way more.


I have the TiVo Wireless N. It doesn't have USB ability. Maybe an earlier version does.


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> I have the TiVo Wireless N. It doesn't have USB ability. Maybe an earlier version does.


This is the one I find in Amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-AN0100-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=202RMV25N116A2RQJZ6C

The Wireless G one is the USB. But amazon only has it used or refurbish. Gonna have to probably get through the tivo site.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TigerClaw said:


> This is the one I find in Amazon.
> https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-AN0100-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=202RMV25N116A2RQJZ6C
> The Wireless G one is the USB. But amazon only has it used or refurbish. Gonna have to probably get through the tivo site.


From the first review:
"This works a lot better than the prior USB version, I can now stream HD Netflix movies on my TiVo HD for example whereas before I had trouble doing that because the USB version wifi adapter was so slow!"
You may wish to check prices on those bridges I posted. All are better than the TiVo product. All have 5GHz and 802.11ac ability and most have 4 ports which allows you to add devices (lower cost per connection).

That price on Amazon is stupid. Even eBay isn't that bad. TiVo AN0100 Wireless N Network Adapter (Gray) | eBay


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> From the first review:
> "This works a lot better than the prior USB version, I can now stream HD Netflix movies on my TiVo HD for example whereas before I had trouble doing that because the USB version wifi adapter was so slow!"
> You may wish to check prices on those bridges I posted. All are better than the TiVo product. All have 5GHz and 802.11ac ability and most have 4 ports which allows you to add devices (lower cost per connection).
> 
> That price on Amazon is stupid. Even eBay isn't that bad. TiVo AN0100 Wireless N Network Adapter (Gray) | eBay


I'm not really using my Tivo Premiere for any of that streaming since I have an Android TV Box, Roku and even a Fire TV Stick that can do those better. I just need an adapter so that the Tivo Premiere can continue updating. I will have to get the G version. I'm trying to cut down on the ethernet cable clutter in my room.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Any wireless bridge will work. They don't use USB. They just take the input from the TiVo Ethernet port and convert it to wifi.


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Any wireless bridge will work. They don't use USB. They just take the input from the TiVo Ethernet port and convert it to wifi.


Yeah but that would mean I have to plug one of those things in an outlet to get it to work. I can't really plug too many things in here.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

You could probably plug this into the Tivo's usb to power it.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B018YPWORE/ref=twister_B0087NUEJ4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I have one of these connected to a tivo mini


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TigerClaw said:


> Yeah but that would mean I have to plug one of those things in an outlet to get it to work. I can't really plug too many things in here.


Not necessarily. Most of them draw little enough power that they can use the power from a USB port to function. So you can use one of the USB ports on the TiVo as a power source.


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> You could probably plug this into the Tivo's usb to power it.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B018YPWORE/ref=twister_B0087NUEJ4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I have one of these connected to a tivo mini


Why does it have an ethernet port? seems counter intuitive since the Tivo Premiere also has an ethernet port.

I rather go with the USB option that they have. Its what I'm looking for. All other options require you to to plug in extra things to get it to work.

the USB Wireless G that they have is a much more easier thing. Just plug it in. go into the tivo settings since it would detect it. and then your done.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sometimes it hurts to not reply.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TigerClaw said:


> Why does it have an ethernet port? seems counter intuitive since the Tivo Premiere also has an ethernet port.


Which is exactly why the linked wireless adapter (bridge) would work well for the Premiere, since it would connect to the Premiere via their Ethernet ports; and the Premiere would simply be configured for an Ethernet connection. Older TiVo models that lacked Ethernet ports would _have_ to use a USB wireless adapter; fortunately, the Premiere has options.

The USB port on this adapter would only be for supplying power.to the adapter, either via the included wall wart or connected to a USB port on the Premiere, TV or other device capable of delivering the required power.


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Which is exactly why the linked wireless adapter (bridge) would work well for the Premiere, since it would connect to the Premiere via their Ethernet ports; and the Premiere would simply be configured for an Ethernet connection. Older TiVo models that lacked Ethernet ports would _have_ to use a USB wireless adapter; fortunately, the Premiere has options.
> 
> The USB port on this adapter would only be for supplying power.to the adapter, either via the included wall wart or connected to a USB port on the Premiere, TV or other device capable of delivering the required power.


Then you have to plug an ethernet cable from that adapter to the ethernet port of the tivo. Too bad they don't make very short ethernet cables. cause your still gonna see one there.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TigerClaw said:


> Then you have to plug an ethernet cable from that adapter to the ethernet port of the tivo. Too bad they don't make very short ethernet cables. cause your still gonna see one there.


Cat6 Ethernet Patch Cable - Snagless RJ45, Stranded, 550Mhz, UTP, Pure Bare Copper Wire, 24AWG, 0.5ft, Blue - Monoprice.com

https://www.amazon.com/iMBAPrice-Ethernet-Network-Patch-Cable/dp/B00A1UPGY4

edit: ... or look no further than the "Frequently bought together" suggestions for the adapter.






​
And DIY, of course.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I think 1 meter is minimum length. I could be wrong.


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Cat6 Ethernet Patch Cable - Snagless RJ45, Stranded, 550Mhz, UTP, Pure Bare Copper Wire, 24AWG, 0.5ft, Blue - Monoprice.com
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/iMBAPrice-Ethernet-Network-Patch-Cable/dp/B00A1UPGY4
> 
> ...


Ok that seems reasonable.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> I think 1 meter is minimum length. I could be wrong.


One related discussion...

MInimum Length for an Ethernet cable - Ars Technica OpenForum


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: NETGEAR Universal N300 Wi-Fi to Ethernet Adapter (WNCE2001)

powered by usb or ac


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

TigerClaw said:


> Then you have to plug an ethernet cable from that adapter to the ethernet port of the tivo. Too bad they don't make very short ethernet cables. cause your still gonna see one there.


 they do this has one
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: NETGEAR Universal N300 Wi-Fi to Ethernet Adapter (WNCE2001)


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

TigerClaw said:


> Then you have to plug an ethernet cable from that adapter to the ethernet port of the tivo. Too bad they don't make very short ethernet cables. cause your still gonna see one there.


I thought the Tivo wireless N adapter was an option. That connects to a tivo in the same way, via ethernet.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

TigerClaw said:


> Yeah but that would mean I have to plug one of those things in an outlet to get it to work. I can't really plug too many things in here.


Aw, c'mon. That never stopped Clark Griswold:


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

TigerClaw said:


> I'm not really using my Tivo Premiere for any of that streaming since I have an Android TV Box, Roku and even a Fire TV Stick that can do those better. I just need an adapter so that the Tivo Premiere can continue updating. I will have to get the G version. I'm trying to cut down on the ethernet cable clutter in my room.


Right. If all you need to do is connect to update the guide information, just get the Tivo branded USB wireless G adaptor. It's powered from the USB port of the Tivo.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

I use a switch connected to a moca adapter. Drives the cable guys nuts they think i have many minis.


----------

